#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Ramadan: Zonsopgang/Fadjr gebed?

## TheMadmocro

Salaam alaikom

Zoals algemeen bekend is mag je tijdens de ramadan niet eten of drinken tussen zonsopgang en zonsondergang. Als je kijkt naar de gebedstijden tabel, zie je daar dat de zon op bv 15 oktober om 8:01 op komt. Dit zou betekenen dat je na 8:01 niet meer mag eten of drinken. Maar uit eigen ervaring word er na het Fadjre gebed(06:22) niet meer gegeten. Weet iemand waarom dit is? (2 uur verschil namelijk).

Een andere vraag hierover is, hoe worden de gebedstijden bepaald, In de koran zal je niet aan treffen dat je om 6:22 het ochtend gebed moet doen. 

Graag een serieuze reactie hierop, duidelijk onderbouw en indien mogelijk naar bronnen verwijzen. 

Alvast bedankt!

Een gebedstijden tabel is hier te vinden: http://www.risallah.com/islam/gebedstijden.php

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door TheMadmocro_ 
> Zoals algemeen bekend is mag je tijdens de ramadan niet eten of drinken tussen zonsopgang en zonsondergang. Als je kijkt naar de gebedstijden tabel, zie je daar dat de zon op bv 15 oktober om 8:01 op komt. Dit zou betekenen dat je na 8:01 niet meer mag eten of drinken. Maar uit eigen ervaring word er na het Fadjre gebed(06:22) niet meer gegeten. Weet iemand waarom dit is? (2 uur verschil namelijk).


Goede vraag. Wat algemeen wordt genoemd en wat je ook weer donderdag a.s. zult horen op het journaal is dat moslims niet eten tussen zons op en zons ondergang. Maar we stoppen al ruim voor zonsopgang. Imsak is het tijdstip dat de zon nog niet op is maar dat er al wel een gloed aan de horizon kan verschijnen. 
Het gekke is dat wanneer je wel weer mag eten dat de zon dan wel onder is maar het nog niet 100% donker is. 




> _Geplaatst door TheMadmocro_ 
> Een andere vraag hierover is, hoe worden de gebedstijden bepaald, In de koran zal je niet aan treffen dat je om 6:22 het ochtend gebed moet doen.


11:114. Houd het gebed aan de twee uitersten van de dag (fajr en maghreb) en gedurende de eerste uren van de nacht (isha).

17:78. Houd het gebed bij het verbleken van de zon (zuhr) tot aan het donker van de nacht; en het reciteren bij de dageraad. Voorwaar, van het reciteren bij de dageraad wordt getuigd.

2:238. Waakt over uw gebeden en het tussengebed (asr) en stelt u ootmoedig voor Allah.

----------


## ibrahiem

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Goede vraag. Wat algemeen wordt genoemd en wat je ook weer donderdag a.s. zult horen op het journaal is dat moslims niet eten tussen zons op en zons ondergang. Maar we stoppen al ruim voor zonsopgang. Imsak is het tijdstip dat de zon nog niet op is maar dat er al wel een gloed aan de horizon kan verschijnen. 
> Het gekke is dat wanneer je wel weer mag eten dat de zon dan wel onder is maar het nog niet 100% donker is. 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:114. Houd het gebed aan de twee uitersten van de dag (fajr en maghreb) en gedurende de eerste uren van de nacht (isha).
> 
> 17:78. Houd het gebed bij het verbleken van de zon (zuhr) tot aan het donker van de nacht; en het reciteren bij de dageraad. Voorwaar, van het reciteren bij de dageraad wordt getuigd.
> ...



Ja maar dan heb je toch nog een klein probleem, want bij de marrokaanse moskee waar ik meestal kom is er Fajr gebed om ongeveer kwart over zes maar bij de turkse moskee erboven is Fajr omkwart over zeven (wel handig als je je hebt verslapen dan bid je gewoon in de turkse moskee). Dat komt omdat de tijd van Fajr nogal moeilijk te bepalen is. Daarom kan je nooit precies weten waneer het Fajrgebed is. Hoe weet je dan de precieze tijd dat je moet stoppen met eten en is die er eigenlijk wel of zou iedereen gewoon de tijd van zijn moskee aan moeten houden.

wa salam Ibrahiem

----------


## TheMadmocro

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Het gekke is dat wanneer je wel weer mag eten dat de zon dan wel onder is maar het nog niet 100% donker is.*


ALs je er vanuit gaat dat zonsondergang betekent dat de zon onder de horizon verdwijnt dan hoeft het nog niet 100% donker te zijn. Het magreb gebed klopt wel weer met de zonsondergang.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door TheMadmocro_ 
> *ALs je er vanuit gaat dat zonsondergang betekent dat de zon onder de horizon verdwijnt dan hoeft het nog niet 100% donker te zijn. Het magreb gebed klopt wel weer met de zonsondergang.*


Wat ik probeerde te zeggen is dat je voor dat het gaat schemeren (imsak) moet stoppen met eten. Dit is ruim voor zons opgang. Maar dat je wel mag gaan eten als het magrib is. Dan is de zon onder maar is het nog wel licht. Dus 's ochtends mag je alleen in het pikdonker eten maar 's avonds mag je wel weer eten als het nog een beetje licht is. Dat bedoelde ik.

----------


## Maglooq

Esselamo 3eleikom we rahmatollaah,


*Gebed* 

Het verrichten van het gebed (Salat) is de tweede zuil waar de Islam op steunt. Het gebed wordt vijf keer per dag verricht.

De tijden zijn afhankelijk van de stand van de zon.

Fadjr is het eerste gebed. Het wordt verricht tussen eerste ochtendschemering en zonsopgang. Het tweede gebed is Doehr, dat vanaf een kwartier na de hoogste stand van de zon tot de namiddag verricht wordt. Vervolgens moet l'Asr verricht worden, vanaf het laatste gedeelte van de namiddag tot een half uur voor zonsondergang. Het gebed Maghreb wordt dan verricht van vlak na zonsondergang tot de rode schemering verdwijnt. Het laatste gebed is l'Isja, dat verricht wordt van anderhalf tot twee uur na zonsondergang tot voor de eerste schemering.

Deze tijden worden tegenwoordig door middel van satellieten vastgesteld. Deze satellieten berekenen de standen van de zon. Afhankelijk van de stand van de zon, wordt het tijdstip bepaald van de salaats.

Er zijn echter ook tijden waarop het sterk afgeraden tot verboden is om het Islamitisch gebed te verrichten. Deze tijden zijn:
	Vanaf zonsopgang tot veertig minuten erna 
	Vanaf het hoogste punt van de zon tot twintig minuten erna 
	Vlak voor en tijdens zonsondergang, alleen als door onvoorziene omstandigheden het Salat l'Asr tot dit moment is uitgesteld, kan het nog verricht worden.

*Vasten*  

Zonsopgang, oftewel shourook, is na Fadjr. Fadjr is dageraad. Dan breekt de dag aan. Er ontstaat al een lichte schemering van de zon.

_De uitspraak van de Verhevene: ((187..Nu mogen jullie dan omgang met hen hebben. En eet en drinkt tot de witte draad en de zwarte draad voor jullie te onderscheiden is; het is Fadjr (ochtendschemering). )) Al Baqarah -2-_  

(Volgens astronomen is dit wanneer de zon minder dan 12 graden onder de horizon staat, in Nederland 1  1 uur voor zonsopkomst).

In Ramadan vasten we inderdaad van zonsopgang tot zonsondergang. Dit wordt zo in de volksmond gezegd. Maar het gaat hier om de tijd vanaf de dageraad, fadjr (salaat Elfadjr) tot aan elgouroub (salaat elmagreb). Daarbij komt nog zelfs dat moslims voor dageraad (dus voor salaat Elfadjr) hoort te beginnen met vasten. Dit wordt de Imsaak genoemd. Imsaak is de tijd die men gemiddeld nodig heeft om 50 ayaat uit de koran te lezen of op te zeggen. Dit is omgerekend in tijd van ongeveer 15 minuten.

_Bukhari en muslim, van Zaid ibn Thabit: We hadden een ontbijt met de Profeet Mohamed (vzmh) en stonden daarna op om te bidden. Iemand vroeg: Hoeveel tijd zat er tussen die twee? Hij (Zaid) zei: 50 verzen._ 

tussen die twee: tussen het gebed na het ontbijt en salaat Elfadjr

En ALLAH is Alwetende!

We sellemo 3eleikom we rahmatollaah.

----------


## TheMadmocro

> _Geplaatst door Maglooq_ 
> [*Vasten*  
> 
> Zonsopgang, oftewel shourook, is na Fadjr. Fadjr is dageraad. Dan breekt de dag aan. Er ontstaat al een lichte schemering van de zon.
> 
> _De uitspraak van de Verhevene: ((187..Nu mogen jullie dan omgang met hen hebben. En eet en drinkt tot de witte draad en de zwarte draad voor jullie te onderscheiden is; het is Fadjr (ochtendschemering). )) Al Baqarah -2-_  
> 
> (Volgens astronomen is dit wanneer de zon minder dan 12 graden onder de horizon staat, in Nederland 1  1 uur voor zonsopkomst).
> [/B]


Bedankt voor je reactie Maglooq. Lijkt me een duidelijk antwoord.

Maar dan blijft de vraag van ibnu nog open. Waarom geld dit niet voor zonsondergang. Antwoord hierop gebaseerd op de post van Maglooq, het magreb gebed vind plaats vlak na de zonsondergang, en het vasten verbreken we bij het magreb gebed. 


*



Het tweede gebed is Doehr, dat vanaf een kwartier na de hoogste stand van de zon tot de namiddag verricht wordt. ..... 

Er zijn echter ook tijden waarop het sterk afgeraden tot verboden is om het Islamitisch gebed te verrichten. Deze tijden zijn:
 Vanaf zonsopgang tot veertig minuten erna 
 Vanaf het hoogste punt van de zon tot twintig minuten erna 
 Vlak voor en tijdens zonsondergang, alleen als door onvoorziene omstandigheden het Salat l'Asr tot dit moment is uitgesteld, kan het nog verricht worden.


*Typ foutje neem ik aan ?


Bedankt voor jullie reactie. mocht iemand nog aanvullingen hierop hebben, dan hoor ik dat graag.

Salaam alaikom

----------


## Darall

Bij het surfen vond ik op www.download.com het progje Athan 2.0 Basic (=gratis). Deze rekent alles voor je uit, zelfs Groningen en Groningen Noord staan erin. Je kunt zelf de methode kiezen: Algemeen of bijv. die volgens de Universiteit van Karachi. Alles gelezen hebbende is het dus: "Fajr" tot "Maghrib". Ik raad het progje een ieder aan. Er is ook een pro versie, maar die kost wel wat  :Smilie: .

Groet,

Darall

----------

